# Late flower uvb



## yesum (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a uvb bulb and due to space restrictions have not used it during flower. I need at least 5 inches of space between the bulb and the buds and I am using the bulb vertically. I am in the last week or 2 of flower and am going to take half the plants out of the tent and give those left in it an hour of uvb and then switch the plants and do it again.

This is a hassle and can only do it for a few days. I am wondering if it will have any effect. I do not need more trichs as there are more than enough on all plants. I was hoping the thc in the trichs might become activated a bit by the uvb, even though it will be just a few hours during the plants life.

I have a uvb meter and have figured out how much the plants can take and the lower limits of uvb at the farthest distances, so no worries there.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 9, 2012)

yeah uvb does make a difference. if you have no other limiting factors. indicas that originate from the afghan mountains are higher in altitude. the light they receive is not as filtered by ozone and moisture and other shit in the atmosphere. but you're only doing it for a short time so no i don't think it will have much effect. wish it were that easy.


----------



## cues (Jul 9, 2012)

Why not just use a mh bulb at the end of flower?


----------



## yesum (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ I do not use hid for safety reasons and mh puts out almost no uvb. I know that for a fact.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 10, 2012)

hmm your scared of a little elec? jk. i would build a bigger enclousure, but for the UVB levels your chasing after they will never be achieved by just eposing them for a week you need to have UV the whole time to get the best affect. plus you need an intense light source for UVB like a mercury vapor bulb(for reptiles) or a t5 or a couple of the 26w cfls. i recommend the merc vapor because it still doesn't hit the levels of UVB that would be ideal but is the strongest available and the most intense


----------



## cues (Jul 12, 2012)

Umm, mh bulbs DO produce UVA and UVB. That's why they are used for reptiles, although mercury lamps are better. In fact, the bulb casing is usually treated with fused silica specifically to attempt to filter excessive amounts of it to prevent eye and skin damage.
I would suggest using uv at the end of the grow. The point is to make the plant try to protect itself with the thc glands.
My first indoor grow (many years ago) was with a 70w mecury lamp.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 12, 2012)

cues said:


> Umm, mh bulbs DO produce UVA and UVB. That's why they are used for reptiles, although mercury lamps are better. In fact, the bulb casing is usually treated with fused silica specifically to attempt to filter excessive amounts of it to prevent eye and skin damage.
> I would suggest using uv at the end of the grow. The point is to make the plant try to protect itself with the thc glands.
> My first indoor grow (many years ago) was with a 70w mecury lamp.


 do your fucking research that commercial bulb is doped with more chemicals than silicon and it does better than filter some UV light it filters all. reptiles bulbs are made from special quartz glass with a specific amt of iron to limit the UV and bluck all UV under 275nm. 

so all your 70w merc vape did is provide visible light. you can try shock treatment at the end of a grow but they would be comparative to say stabbing you main cola with a nail, wont do shit unless you get a plant that wants to react that way.but good luck with that.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 12, 2012)

megaray was the only MH in the market for reptile they stopped manufacturing because the glass maker stopped producing. it use the same special glass as a merc vape.


----------



## cues (Jul 12, 2012)

Chill Poly. Maybe I am wrong. As you say, I haven't done my research. I only keep Pythons which as you may know, don't require UV. I do, however, spend time in reptile shops which is where my general info was gleaned. Not worth getting so uptight about though.
I have been thinking about using a mh for last week of flower.
Opinions?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 12, 2012)

I just took my T5 uvb lamp down, because I only had one on one side of my 4x4 tent, and I didn't really notice much difference between the plants right next to it, and the ones on the other side of the tent.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 12, 2012)

i started wit a 250w hps(eye hortilux) and i used a uvb 1 hour a day with it 

i have since added a 250w cmh (phillips) which like mentioned has uvb rays 
but i still throw my uvb in for a hour a dy mid day 

i think the eye horti and the cmh phillips are the best bulbs out 

i use both lights all the time for flower i use the three of them 
i spin my pots a 1/4 turn a day and i rotate position under the lights once a week 




the truth of the matter is mh or cmh for veg is best 
first 1/3 of flower mh/cmc is best for reduced stretch
second 1/3 hps is the best for rock hard buds
the last 1/3 back to mh or cmh for packin it on in last bulk up 

so i figured full spectrum full time the way for me 500w multy spectrum 
spinning and rotating for the full cycle


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 12, 2012)

"-right now trigger in finger gun against head."


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 12, 2012)

@dwelzel ; phillips is awesome and the CMH is super nice spectrum wise but out of all HID it throws the least UVB.

everything else you said i pretty much right on point.
@pj; what brand t5 flouro where you using? if it was a zilla i know why, you need an arcadia, but personally i will only use the MV and MH bulbs.

@cues; im only kidding around i wasnt trying to be an asshole. as usual i have bad communication skillz,all the stuff ive learned about as far as the bulbs go has mostly come from reptile peeps and a couple growers on here, and besides that all the emails to manufacturers and research papers off google.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 12, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> "-right now trigger in finger gun against head."


only joking


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 12, 2012)

> @dwelzel ; phillips is awesome and the CMH is super nice spectrum wise but out of all HID it throws the least UVB.


is why i still use my uvb bulb 

im just voicin my opinion which is all we all can do an we all have a opinion if we have a brain 
not tryin to convince nobody dont really care whut all do just sayin whut i do 
unlike most i realize ther are a hundred ways to do every step of this game none wrong none right 
whutever works best for you and your setup not whut the other guy does


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 12, 2012)

it must be nie to know it all im 62 and every day i realize how little i know 

but im open sum are shut down cause they think there cup is full


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 12, 2012)

i dont agrre wit all you have to say but i respect your right to say it


----------



## cues (Jul 12, 2012)

@Poly
No worries mate. Thought it was a bit strange. Never seen you have an 'attitude' before. Obviously took it the wong way. Mutual apologies sent and accepted 
Reptile shops are useful for other things too. Their prices on water pumps for hydro are usually cheaper than grow shops. They also do carbon for filters (although if it's the correct type is arguable).
My background (career) is in soil, although strangely I also grow in Hydro. Soil is where my main understanding is. I understand soil, water, fertilisers and their interactions, lock-outs, cation exchange etc.
Lighting is a weak point in my knowledge, I admit. It's something I have a lot to learn about.
Especially with the price of electricity now.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 12, 2012)

its all good peep i didnt take any offense good conversation, im just a little smokey today  so im acting goofy.

soil where i started and where i have ended, well not ended i play with both sytems still. and im still learning new stuff all the time. ive just done my research because ive been called out so many times i got tired of people poking holes im my theory's and my research i started double and triple checking things and just being smarter about how i went about looking for information... lol as im saying this my comp is warning my about my memory allocation to my browser. anyways i was just trying o be helpful its all good i dont think im the smartest thats for sure i just try to do my part.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 12, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> is why i still use my uvb bulb
> 
> im just voicin my opinion which is all we all can do an we all have a opinion if we have a brain
> not tryin to convince nobody dont really care whut all do just sayin whut i do
> ...


you got it man!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 12, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> @pj; what brand t5 flouro where you using? if it was a zilla i know why, you need an arcadia, but personally i will only use the MV and MH bulbs.


Yes, Zilla 10.0 to supplement my 600w Digilux HPS.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.beardeddragon.org/bjive/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=167011

ouldnt find the actual test just a ton of people reffering to them seem they are supposed to have fixed them in the last couople months i remember here recently they where selling off all the old stock and i almost got sucked in to buying a ton of the bulbs because they where on sale at like 1/3 of the price! 

anyways these are the terms i google there are UVB test results up for the new zilla bulbs and they are lookin pretty good.
"zilla t5 UVB meter test" "zilla UVB problems"
i was pretty sure that zilla didnt make a 10.0 but they may have in the past.


----------



## funkdr. (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone have any input on putting a tanning bed light in? They definitely have the UVB's


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 29, 2012)

yeah but its in the wrong part of the UVB spectrum 290-200 nm we are looking for 275-285nm reptiles are around 280nm which is perfect for us.

but dont get me wrong they would still work but im not dropping the cash for those products they are asking too too much now if i got one for free thats another story.


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 22, 2012)

yesum said:


> I have a uvb bulb and due to space restrictions have not used it during flower. I need at least 5 inches of space between the bulb and the buds and I am using the bulb vertically. I am in the last week or 2 of flower and am going to take half the plants out of the tent and give those left in it an hour of uvb and then switch the plants and do it again.
> 
> This is a hassle and can only do it for a few days. I am wondering if it will have any effect. I do not need more trichs as there are more than enough on all plants. I was hoping the thc in the trichs might become activated a bit by the uvb, even though it will be just a few hours during the plants life.
> 
> I have a uvb meter and have figured out how much the plants can take and the lower limits of uvb at the farthest distances, so no worries there.



**you would probably have better results if you started as soon as you flipped 12/12, but the THC+ on your flowers will still have some sort of (reaction)..

**you can also use glass to lower/filter the UVB levels instead of distance --just in-case space is an issue.

cheers


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 22, 2012)

finally sum good input thanks mr wizzard
i did not think of that 
a piece of glass or cool tube will difuse the rays


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 23, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> finally sum good input thanks mr wizzard
> i did not think of that
> a piece of glass or cool tube will difuse the rays


*Sup Dwezel 

**here's a little cut&paste 'glass' explanation off google;

[SIZE=-1]Now about the glass. Glass is transparent because it lets all the colors go true it but what we can not see is that it acts as a filter for UV light. Most of UV radiation is stopped by glass & this is why you will not get sunburns behind a glass.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]The glass simply filters out the UV radiation that is responsible for the sunburns & protect your skins from these energetic & somewhat harmful radiation. Sunblock lotion works exactly the same way, they simply filter out UV light. 





Answered by: Gilles Lalancette, M.S., Physicist, Dorval, Québec, Canada [/SIZE]






[SIZE=-1]You can, actually; it depends on the glass.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]We know that electrons in any molecule can only absorb radiation at certain frequencies. It turns out that the electrons attached to molecules in typical glass (like the glass in your windows at home, or the safety glass in car windows) can absorb radiation at UV wavelengths, but not at visible light wavelengths &#8211; therefore, visible light passes through glass as if it weren&#8217;t there, but UV radiation is absorbed. It depends on the glass exactly how much UV radiation is absorbed, though. UVB rays are shorter than UVA rays -- that means they're more energetic, and they're usually the ones responsible for a sunburn. UVA rays are closer to the visible part of the spectrum, so it makes sense that some UVA radiation can make it through the glass. There is a difference of opinion on exactly how much damage UVA radiation does to you, but we do know that since it has a longer wavelength, it goes deeper into your skin. While UVB rays seem to be the primary culprit in skin cancer, UVA rays have been implicated as well. And according to NASA, most tanning salons use UVA radiation, probably because it burns less but still causes the pigmentation in skin that manifests as a tan.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]The upshot, though, is that glass should shield you from most of the harmful UV radiation running around out there. 





Answered by: Rebekah Cowdrey, Physics Undergrad Student, U. St. Thomas, St. Paul[/SIZE]


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 21, 2012)

what about the sunmaster 1000k 1000watt. i was instrested in using a uv bulb the last two weeks of myy grow. is it really worth the money? what will it really do to my buds?


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 22, 2012)

jojodancer10 said:


> what about the sunmaster 1000k 1000watt. i was instrested in using a uv bulb the last two weeks of myy grow. is it really worth the money? what will it really do to my buds?


the above answer is the answer you need the glass on that bulb will only allow it to emit some UVA but no UVB.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 23, 2012)

OK its all in the glass but which is better for the plant uva or uvb? and which bulb and company has what we need


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 23, 2012)

well niether are actually needed to grow a plant or have it produce tricombs but UVB has the most effect for a less amount of energy needed. UVA will casue some of the same reaction but not to the same extent.but besides that there is plenty of UVA in most light. a lot in MH, a little in HPS, and tons in fluorescent lighting.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 23, 2012)

well theres

westron
exoterra
zoomed
flukers
megaray 

it really depends on what fits your needs whats cheap or what bran you like.

because i can handle the heat generated i use these
http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/solar_glo.php
i used to use these but the distnce to UVB travels in limited and the bulbs are pricy, to cover the same amount of area a mercury vapor bulb can it will cost 2x as much.http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Fluorescent-Reptile-Bulbs/I/Repti-Glo-10-0-Desert-Terrarium-Lamp.aspx?utm_source=nextag&utm_medium=comparison&utm_term=15522189&utm_campaign=nextag


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 23, 2012)

Why would you wait until the end of the grow? If you use UVB from the beginning of flower you would have the best results. Waiting till the end would only expose the outer parts of the flower, what about everything inside that grew weeks before? Get it?


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 23, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Why would you wait until the end of the grow? If you use UVB from the beginning of flower you would have the best results. Waiting till the end would only expose the outer parts of the flower, what about everything inside that grew weeks before? Get it?


months too late if you weren't so busy modding(jk) you would have read the thread and seen that that was one of the first things i pointed out


----------



## HotShot7414 (Oct 23, 2012)

After my buds swell i use my mh to help produce more trichomes


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 23, 2012)

HotShot7414 said:


> After my buds swell i use my mh to help produce more trichomes


its a semi good theory but your plants are just recovering on all that missing spectrum. try using both MH and HPS the whole duration this wont be needed. (or even HPS and T5)


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 23, 2012)

on a side note last few weeks are when the most swelling and yield occurs i couldn't see me switching out my HPS but i would add more spectrum perhaps.

and you said after your swelling occurs? you must have some sleppy weed bro, no offense some like it like that, basically all your doing at that point is maturing the trichomes.


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 23, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> months too late if you weren't so busy modding(jk) you would have read the thread and seen that that was one of the first things i pointed out


 LOL I tried man... I tried lol


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 23, 2012)

ok i know my plants put on weight in week 5-8 so thats when i add co2. now, you telling me to add a uvb light ? im in a 4*4 tent with a 1000watt hps. i do have a 1000 watt mh. can i use that or should i buy the sunmasyet 10k 1000Wtt for the last 3 weeks.? i really want to learn thanks for the response


----------



## Kite High (Oct 23, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> megaray was the only MH in the market for reptile they stopped manufacturing because the glass maker stopped producing. it use the same special glass as a merc vape.


I have 4 of the megaray mh zoo lamps...badass...but the mv is still a bit stronger but the mh is much better spectrum for the plants...and both provide more than enough uvb enabling one to keep them far enough from the plants that the heat of them is of no consequence. They are only 60 and 70 watt bulbs but due to the superior glass formulation (quartz and pure silica sources) they emit tons of uvb. I have studied and conducted research by experimentation of uvb and cannabis in a controlled environ. You need constant exposure from at least the initiation of flowering at 150-400 uw/cm2 to get the results you seek. And even moreso if from sprout. The above mentioned bulbs as well as the Arcadia t5 ho's are the only available sources without breaking the bank that can provide this. And believe me I spent a small fortune to discover that.

The results are creepier (longer to hit then bam), if a high thcv strain trippier, and longer lasting high. Effects are more pronounced on sat heavy and sat only strains and lesser with almost no trippy induction in indies. The irradiated c99 from last run scares most of my testers. LAb reports confirm higher thc and thcv and diminished cbd. Hope it helps....and if you use too much it can reduce yield substantially. I do not recommend higher than 150 for indies and 400 for sats though your mileage may vary. Also it does NOT increase nor decrease trichome production but rather alters the ratio of cannabinoids for the better IMO


ps- none of the horti grow bulbs regardless of formulation emit enuff uvb for effect...cmh is highest and it is not nearly adequate...its all about the glass peeps


----------



## Kite High (Oct 23, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> @dwelzel ; phillips is awesome and the CMH is super nice spectrum wise but out of all HID it throws the least UVB.
> 
> everything else you said i pretty much right on point.
> @pj; what brand t5 flouro where you using? if it was a zilla i know why, you need an arcadia, but personally i will only use the MV and MH bulbs.
> ...


not trying to be pomp or anything but cmh does have the most uvb just not enough,followed badly by mh and of no import hps


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 23, 2012)

so that's why some people flower with a mh?i dont know if i will try it but i am thinkingabout adding a blue after they swell up a bit


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 23, 2012)

jojodancer10 said:


> ok i know my plants put on weight in week 5-8 so thats when i add co2. now, you telling me to add a uvb light ? im in a 4*4 tent with a 1000watt hps. i do have a 1000 watt mh. can i use that or should i buy the sunmasyet 10k 1000Wtt for the last 3 weeks.? i really want to learn thanks for the response


wow... you need to run co2 the whole time or not all.. better for the plants and your just wasting gas doing it that way.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 23, 2012)

Kite High said:


> not trying to be pomp or anything but cmh does have the most uvb just not enough,followed badly by mh and of no import hps


ive seen tests with the CMH most all of them come out zero higher qaulity lamps so "better" glass i guess you may be correct its been a while since ive looked at things im allowed to be wrong  

also the megarays.... they are making them now and i have learned new things, as i said this thread is old.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Oct 24, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> wow... you need to run co2 the whole time or not all.. better for the plants and your just wasting gas doing it that way.


had a problem with the regulater bought a new one with another tank


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 24, 2012)

*with UVB being supplemented in-regards to indoor setups, you are merely trying to mimic what the plant gets exposed to under 'outdoor' conditions, sunlight includes uvb 

[email protected], which CMH bulbs are you referring to?


----------



## Kite High (Oct 24, 2012)

cannawizard said:


> *with UVB being supplemented in-regards to indoor setups, you are merely trying to mimic what the plant gets exposed to under 'outdoor' conditions, sunlight includes uvb
> 
> [email protected], which CMH bulbs are you referring to?


Good catch wiz btw how have you been my friend? haven't seen u in quite a while

400 watt retro hps ballast driven Philips cmh

To help imagery here is a description of what my chamber is 

5'x5'x9'h
2 400 watt cmh on movers overhead
1 400 watt cmh/veg 10000mh for stretch period, hps for flower vertical in a cool tube for the lower/center
4 twin 46"T5 HO 1 set each corner, 1 actinic 450nm 1 10000k in 2 corners, 1 actinic 450nm and 1 Arcadia 12% uvb in the other two for veg, then all the Actinics are swapped out with Aquamedic pinks 650 nm
2 mv megaray zoo uvb bulbs overhead focused on 1/2 of the space
for 4 plants
9500 btu minisplit 
Titan 3 co2 controller
60 pint /day dehumid

Only one side of it is uv irradiated so as to allow for comparison testing. Has always produced a pronounced diff in sats and to a lesser degree with indies.

Next summer will add uvb to the other side as I prefer the ratios of cannabinoids it causes and I will have enough data for my uvb lamp supplier.










But I was referring to the 400 watt retro whites by Philips


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 25, 2012)

@Kite, im good bro just not really that active anymore on the boards, nice chamber setup  hope all is well..cheers


----------



## Kite High (Nov 5, 2012)

cannawizard said:


> @Kite, im good bro just not really that active anymore on the boards, nice chamber setup  hope all is well..cheers


a lil glimpse


----------



## beenthere (Nov 14, 2012)

Here is my 02.

First I want to start off by saying this is my opinion, I'm not insinuating that anyone is wrong or giving bad information, this is just what I have learned over the years from other accomplished growers and my own experience.

Like many on this thread have said, it is a fact that UVB light contributes to the production of THC, no argument there.
But the real question is, is it cost effective to run supplemental UVB lights? And from all the information I've came across from the many growers I know, the answer is no. The reason I say this is, most of these growers (myself included) have all experimented with it at one time or another and none of them are still using it. The benefits don't out way the cost and the time, simple as that.

One of my closest friends is a commercial grower who supplies many of the cannabis clubs in the Bay Area, he also owns a hydroponic store, the guy has more money than he knows what to do with and on top of that he gets all of his supplies at wholesale costs.

I remember six or seven years back when he first started seriously growing, he had every new contraption known to the growing world. He had the best LED's money could buy at the time, co2 generators, UVB lighting, light movers, used AN nutrients, you name it and this guy had it.

After years in the growing business, the only changes I've seen in his set ups is that he's made things more simple, that's it!
No more co2, no more UVB lighting, all T5 and HPS lighting, his grows are much less complicated and are super dialed in.
The only thing he concentrates on now is genetics and rightfully so.


----------



## yesum (Nov 15, 2012)

^^ I figured commercial and large scale growers were not using uvb cause of the cost and hassle. If it does not make the pot twice as potent and the buzz is more 'complete', but many can not tell the difference anyways, well?

I am using it to bring out all the terpenes and chemical changes possible from the plant. I did not think it would make it greatly more potent, and I just have a micro grow, so....


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 15, 2012)

*each to his own , until they have PHDs putting real R&D on this plant, all these variables will remain questionable.. but i agree with those who put emphasis on genetics


----------



## beenthere (Nov 15, 2012)

yesum said:


> ^^ I figured commercial and large scale growers were not using uvb cause of the cost and hassle. If it does not make the pot twice as potent and the buzz is more 'complete', but many can not tell the difference anyways, well?
> 
> I am using it to bring out all the terpenes and chemical changes possible from the plant. I did not think it would make it greatly more potent, and I just have a micro grow, so....


I'm not claiming there are no large scale or serious growers not using UVB lighting, just the ones I know.

A while back we were messing around with an awesome OG X that was just covered in trichs, frosty as hell.
Two of us ran a small cycle, a friend of mine was using co2 and UVB supplemental lights, I ran my typical program.
He had both samples tested, I can't remember the exact numbers but we were both let down to say the least.
I believe the THC content from his sample was in the mid 13% range and mine was a high 12%.
The stories we heard from the guy that came up with this cut was that the THC % was in the mid 20 range, lol totally exaggerated. 

With all the claims of how UVB increases THC, I find it hard to believe that in certain situations that it doesn't.
Perhaps different strains react more to the supplemental light than others.
I say if it's working for you, run with it bro!


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 15, 2012)

ive seen em they exist.... just ask scooby dooby doo!

uvb does make the difference, but theres alot that plays into it. my buds have not been better since ive added UVB... but thats just my opinion.

i used to run co2 and would like too again, for simple health reasons, plants are much easier to propagate and gro-, er mature faster, but more air is just as good IMO.

and definitely it does effect some strains more than others.


----------



## ManyClouds (Jan 20, 2013)

Until you actually try it dont knock it or even have a bunk theory about it. Uvb from any air cooled light is useless first of all, and second, dont you remember science projects? Have a control plant(s) under regular lighting and a plant under supplemental lighting if your serious about finding out, it cost me 180.00 to add 60watts (the recommended 10% of light already in place) i run it 10 of the 12 hours the hids are on. I have no research or link to whack off too its all trial and error in the end, but the girls under supp lighting VISIBLY have 30 to 50% more trics than the controls. I cant test to be sure but i think if you are a true lover of mj and All she has to offer then do it! I wouldnt try it if you are needing to turn a profit cause its just adding more overhead to your crop. I use (2) 3ft t5 reptisun 30 watt 10.0 uvb bulbs NO SCREEN OR GLASS in a zoo med fixture on both sides of my hfarm 600 roughly 8 - 10 inches from canopy. Again if you have the space, time and $ try it you wont be disappointed! However i must say just like regular lighting you need high amount to make dense compact buds same applies to uvb you need a high amount to get anything beneficial from them since they only are effective up to 20 inches. Nice thread tho, can anyone weigh in on when to stop in the last week? I heard trics amber up TOO fast under uvb in the last days?


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 20, 2013)

yes they can amber up pretty fast under UVB but you can use that to your advantage with some proper timing or you can just put them out of the _direct_ UVB light for the last 2 weeks which is something i also do.


----------



## Kite High (Jan 20, 2013)

but the amber is just on the outer portions 

Sativas and sat dom react to a larger degree than indicas or indie dom

Best in lab results was 10% increase in thc, 7% increase in thcv and this occurred with the Malawi Gold strain

And yes it should be well known by all that genetics are the biggest influence of all...all our climate rooms can do is achieve the environment to best bring out what the genetics contain...but NEVER can environment bring it pass the genes...but if breeding then those genetics will come to be best developed in your environment and then the real magic of keeper plants from seeds for your climate room occurs

I do not find the cost of uvb supplementation to be that high and definitely worth it for the outcome mostly because it manipulates the ratios to more suit my taste in highs

Also have found that side illumination with uvb more effective than overhead alone but overhead and side together to be most effective along with uvb sources being on the same lighting schedule as the main lighting


----------

